# Esquizofrenia eléctrica: ganan dinero, pero se desploman en bolsa



## florian (28 Jul 2012)

Curioso, muy curioso este reportaje que dicen que las eléctricas han capeado la crisis mientras se desploman en bolsa. Multimillonarios beneficios desde 2007, pero fortísimas pérdidas en el parqué:

*http://www.valenciaplaza.com/ver/59413/esquizofrenia-electrica-ganan-un-11-durante-la-crisis--pero-bajan-un-56-en-bolsa.html*


----------

